# Pontiac hood latches



## norwood (Nov 16, 2008)

Here are some pictures and some info on Pontiac hood latches. I started rebuilding these latches last year for 2nd gen firebirds and the response was very positive. In the process I discovered that this latch or slight variations of it are used on many different Pontiacs as well as some Olds models. The one thing that they all have in common is the latch body, on some models one of the weld nuts on the bottom is left off. I have found that the internal parts are also common with the difference in some models actually leaving the safety catch out. The main difference that I have found is that there are different release levers and two different styles of the main latch bracket. I are going to be doing more of these, if your latch has the same main body as the one pictured then I can do your latch. Here are a few pictures of the internals and some of the parts that make the latches different. 

INSTALLED FROM FRONT












INSTALLED FROM BACK












FRONT COMPLEAT LATCH











COMPLEAT FROM BACK












PLATED LATCH BODY










DIFFERENT CATCHES











DIFFERENT RELEASE LEVERS











INTERNAL PLATED PARTS WITH RIVETS


----------

